# List the violation



## Podagrower (Mar 16, 2008)

I would say spot the violation, but there are way too many. I haven't counted them myself, but how many can you find in this service.

It was fed from a meter base without ocp, Exposed SEU cable from outside to this location inside the house. This is exactly how I found it, nobody know where the panel cover is. The one really interesting thing I spotted is that the range 60 amp disconnect is only rated for 230 volts. The incoming service measures 125/250 so I guess that's one violation right there.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

You have to show us the inside of that disconnect!!!!


----------



## electricalhavok (Nov 16, 2008)

I am sorry but this is an electrical forum. why post a pic of your grandma's sewing machine a couple of old tobacco boxes and the third thing could only be explained by this link http://www.mocpages.com/home.php/16859


----------



## Podagrower (Mar 16, 2008)

ask and ye shall recieve. I would have been happier if it was made of Legos. I really like the #10 TW? coming from the load side of the 60 amp fuses to backfeed the 50 amp breaker in the next panel.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Is the old T&K circuit still engerized ? 

However ., I count over 15 volations allready and still stacking up.

Merci,Marc


----------



## Podagrower (Mar 16, 2008)

That existing service is still energized-until this Saturday. Then I swap everthing over to the new panel, which includes a cover!


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Podagrower said:


> That existing service is still energized-until this Saturday. Then I swap everthing over to the new panel, which includes a cover!


post pics of the completed job when you get them. THe before pics hurt my eyes :laughing:

~Matt


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

frenchelectrican said:


> Is the old T&K circuit still engerized ?
> 
> However ., I count over 15 volations allready and still stacking up.
> 
> Merci,Marc


You have'nt even left the disconnect yet!:no:

Tanx for the Pics.
Completed to follow we hope!


----------



## Stan Mason (Oct 30, 2008)

wow thats amazing what people do and get away with would love to see the before and after!! i don't know if I am seeing that right but is the wires feeding the paneal mealted or is it just my eyes


----------



## Podagrower (Mar 16, 2008)

Well, the old service is all disconnected. How ironic is it that I connected the new smoke detectors the same day I disconnected that old wiring. I took lots of photos, found some old connectors I can't identify. Sure would like to share them, which brings me to my next point. I loath my digital camara. It sucks, it blows, it is the worst piece of technology I have used since my comodore 64. In retrospect, I would rather use the C64 than that blankity blank camara. The photos are currently stored securely on my camaras memory card, far from my reach. Anybody a recomendation for a new camara? I'm going to go run this one over with my tractor, then shoot it, then wire it into a 480 panel......


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Podagrower said:


> .....Anybody a recomendation for a new camara? ......


Nikon D40 as a minimum. :thumbsup:


----------



## Podagrower (Mar 16, 2008)

Okay, I salvaged some of the photos, but that camara and I still have issues to resolve--with a baseball bat maybe.
I left the old range disconnect wired up (but cleaned up) until the new kitchen layout is complete.


----------



## Podagrower (Mar 16, 2008)

My favorite thing on the whole job was the K+T wiring run thru the attic access. Also, has anybody seen a cable like the one pictured, looks like an SE style cable, round, one hot, one ground. The ground strands are wound around the hot, and then covered with an exterior jacket. How about the connector? Its a lug that appears to compress onto the wire.


----------



## Podagrower (Mar 16, 2008)

Here's the original exterior service. It was wiped out by a tree during tropical storm Fay. It looked like the ground from the POCO was broken, and the NM run behind the SEU became an unwilling volounteer to take some current to ground.


----------



## heel600 (Oct 31, 2007)

Not trying to bash anyone's work, but how can you use a scrap of 12-2 (or just the jacket) as a method of securing the NM? 

Why wouldn't you just nail a 2-by flat in the back of the stud bay and staple to that. Sure a lot neater.

And while I don't think there's any code forbidding it, isn't that meter a little high? Looks to be 8' from grade.

Hope you're not the one stuck patching the sheetrock!


----------



## Podagrower (Mar 16, 2008)

heel600 said:


> Not trying to bash anyone's work, but how can you use a scrap of 12-2 (or just the jacket) as a method of securing the NM?
> 
> Why wouldn't you just nail a 2-by flat in the back of the stud bay and staple to that. Sure a lot neater.
> 
> ...


Pure simple laziness prevented me from adding a 2x4 and stapling all the wires (that and I wanted to see if it would "fly" with the inspector).
The meter photo is deceptive, it's only about 6'6 to center of glass.
The homeowner is installing new paneling throughout the house, so cutting holes was no issue. (This is by far better than the homowner who wanted a quote to rewire the house he had just finished replastering and painting)


----------

